# It's snowing!



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well winter has well and truly arrived here in SA.


Two severe cold fronts have hit the country - they cut across from the Atlantic to the East. Cape Town is 'enjoying' flash floods - the upside is the dams are filling up (now 40% full and climbing). 



But it's BLERRY cold and snow has fallen in the hinterland of the western Cape (v.cold place - Sutherland). At this stage it's only on the high land and mountains, but it's currently spreading to the centre of the country and it's going to be arctic in the platteland (Free State) and the Eastern Cape highlands. 



Lesotho and the Drakensberg will also have some snow unless it's lost its mojo by the time it gets there. Thereafter when it slides down towards the Eastern seaboard it will dissipate, but we will still have mean winds blowing down from the berg. 



We get real snow (it only lasts 3 days max about every 5-10 years) I've seen snow in Pietermaritzburg which is just 80km from the sea (and the warm Mozambique current). It's always an occasion to drive inland to see the snow if it's particularly heavy, as it might well be this time. 



Lit the fire for the first time at the weekend. It was loverly. The houses here are not well insulated and no double glazing.


It's my grandson's 18th on Weds and celebratory lunch on Sunday before leaving for the airport and trip home to UK. Just in time. Hope UK hot weather continues a while longer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s hot, hot, hot here

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> It's hot, hot, hot here
> 
> Sandra


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Link to pics:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sno...biw=998&bih=545&dpr=1.2#imgrc=qI7DbLLt-bohtM:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liked this one


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just as well they didn't show the view from the front, might have had difficulty deciding which was Adam and which was Eve!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Think that was taken on the top of Table Mountain with Robben Island in the middle of the bay.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Just as well they didn't show the view from the front, might have had difficulty deciding which was Adam and which was Eve!


I think I might have

There is blood in the old dog yet :grin2:

Some lovely bums

Reminds me of my grand daughter

A short dress

I said I hope you've got big knickers on

I have she said and flashed her bum

Lace which in no way covered her bum

But hey if I had a bum like that why would I cover it >

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It snowed in Secunda in 1981 and we Brits had a good laugh at South Africans struggling to drive their cars. :smile2:


It was even better observing the many newly arrived Rhdesians who had never encountered Snow ... or even cold weather before. They absolutely hated it.



It was surprising even to us Brits as to how cold it could get up on the Highveldt. When the wind direction was from the Drakensberg Mountains, it was a dry, bitter cold which cut through whatever clothing you wore. I remember having to blank off a big pipeline at 2 am with 2 Fire hoses cascading on me and the Pipe flange (as it was a fire risk with live Catalyst escaping). It was a few degrees below freezing at the time. :frown2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting tidbits there 747. Just as well they called in a pom to do it otherwise any South African would have died of hypothermia!



When there's a 3mm snowfall everything grinds to a halt and there's a rush of bookings at Sani Pass (up from Drakensberg and into Lesotho) Tiffindell (E.Cape highlands) our one and only wannabee ski resort. Normally the 1km slope is groomed by snow cannons, but there's nothing like the real McCoy. 



Joburg-Durban heavy duty traffic grinds to a halt wherever it may be, usually Van Reenan's Pass (the highest point on the route) and you're right 5 degrees is like -5 degrees the wind cuts through you like a knife. The Kamberg (inland from the Natal Midlands) get snowed in quite regularly. I have some interesting memories of places I've been extraordinarily cold over the years.


It can be pretty mean the whole length of the mountain chain.




I can't agree that Bulawayo doesn't get cold. Yes winter only lasts 3 months, but I do remember in my first year of marriage, using the hairdryer to warm the bed and scraping ice off the car's windscreen in the morning. Okay just a couple of weeks.


On the weather report this morning, Sutherland in the Cape hinterland had recorded a low of -6 degrees overnight, but that is surely one of the coldest places in SA, high altitude and dry, clearest sky therefore famous for its observatories and devices for listening for little green men in the universe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come here and get warm Viv

I’ll ensure you have an electric blanket

Even though it’s summer babe

Failing that, the hound will be happy to share your bed 

He will as you know check on you throughout the night

You are a guest, family and therefore protected 

Whether or not you need it 

Sandra


----------

